# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Real or fake anavar?

## booSTIn

Can't tell if these are real or fake. First time taking var so don't have much to base just taking it off of. I'm currently using the cz pharma sus 250, may be a little under dosed but its still real. But these tabs just seem sketchy. They taste like nothing, like cardboard, and dissolve quickly in my mouth

----------


## EasyDoesIt

I do not know anything about that product, but you would see fuller muscles, more vascularity relatively soon, as soon as a week has been my experience. I usually only take 20 to 30 mgs per day due to cost, but I like Var. My bodyweight is around 192. As far as taste i have mostly only had capsules and i don't get the chance to taste, maybe someone else can comment on that.

----------


## Gaspaco

Got to try it out, it just another UGL!

If you will feel a little appetite suppression its var!

If a dry joint pain its just winny and you got scammed!!  :Big Grin: 

Just playing man, do you trust your source?

----------


## Tron3219

If they dissolve completely and u don't feel anything gritty in ur spit. There is probably very little var in there. Var is a royal pain in the ass to put into a solution much less dissolve in ur mouth. 10mg isn't a lot but I'd think you'd at least feel something in ur mouth

----------


## booSTIn

I've been taking 50mg/day of this "var" for a week now today. Yesterday's workout I noticed strength gains however I am now on week 6 of 500mg/week of sus so it could be the sus. However I also got my buddy dbol with my order and his dbol came in the exact same bottle only said dianabol obviously. But his tabs looked the exact same as mine only they were pink and they taste the exact same as my var. I bit off a small piece of his dbol and it just tasted like cardboard like my var. my appetite is definitely not suppressed its hard to not eat everything in site. Just sucks I bought 7 weeks of 50mg daily of this var. would seriously suck if its bunk

----------


## booSTIn

> Got to try it out, it just another UGL!
> 
> If you will feel a little appetite suppression its var!
> 
> If a dry joint pain its just winny and you got scammed!! 
> 
> Just playing man, do you trust your source?


I may have some light joint pain in my left shoulder however I have been taking eraser pro for the AI in it. My estrogen is usually not an issue when I take test but I still like to take something just to be on the safe side. Anyhow that is known to cause joint pain. But again it's only my left shoulder

----------


## < <Samson> >

Most likely bunk, I wouldn't trust lower end UGL var. Wish it was legit due to cost though.

----------


## booSTIn

Yea I'm pretty sure it's bunk. Their sus is good, a little under dosed but still good. So I was hoping the var would be legit but I don't think it is

----------


## booSTIn

> Most likely bunk, I wouldn't trust lower end UGL var. Wish it was legit due to cost though.


So cz pharma is lower end ugl? Have you tried their gear before? I can't find it anywhere online to research it

----------


## < <Samson> >

> So cz pharma is lower end ugl? Have you tried their gear before? I can't find it anywhere online to research it



Never heard of it = Small ugl

Big UGL - Sciroxxx, Genesis, Apparently Balkan, Genezza < There a few more.

----------


## booSTIn

> Never heard of it = Small ugl
> 
> Big UGL - Sciroxxx, Genesis, Apparently Balkan, Genezza < There a few more.


Is it sketchy buying online straight from one of those ugl's?

----------

